# Blue Nose Pit needs a good home!!



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

There is this sweet boy. His name is Duke. He is 3 years old and about 115 pounds. He is UKC registerd and not fixed. Someone from back home in PA contacted me. He can no longer keep his dog and I am afraid this dog will go to the wrong home being registered and not fixed. I would love to take him but I really cannot afford 3 dogs! We just bought a house in NC and are moving from GA to NC at the end of June. The guy said he is great with kids and other dogs. Pleeeease help Duke!!! Does anyone have any ideas?? I could maybe foster him for a little bit but I am so afraid I will grow attached to the bugger and want to keep him but I can't afford it! AH! lol Please help!

(any ideas would really help!)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a good looking guy. I hope you can find him a safe place. What type of rehoming fee is he looking for?


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

He doesnt want a rehoming fee. Which I told him he should. But he was trying to get I think $100 but no one will pay that and he is desperate because he needs to get rid of Duke by the end of this month...


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

How far into GA are you? I'd love to provide him a home.


----------



## Mystro (Dec 21, 2009)

nice dog i'm in the bahamas maybe he could use some sunshine a day at the beach perhaps lol


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

i would love to have him live at our home but we live in california. maybe you can ship him?


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

He was found a home already.


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

that's good!!!!


----------



## Rasco00 (Jan 21, 2010)

*He looks good*

Wish I saw this earlier


----------

